# Staying motivated



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

I understand that this will probably lead to even furter slide in my popularity here although, because I came here as a budhist ad everything I do is about that, I decided that it was appropriate whatever the repercussion from it.

A story for you all.

Once upon a time, more than 1500 yrs ago, there was a Prince. He had a lovely wife and beautiful children. AS was the trend for the richerst caste in the day, he also had a lovely concubine, with whom he also had beautiful children.

The Prince and his court enjoyed the very best money and power could buy.
In his castle, he had a big comfortable room where he used to like to spend time, for the balcony off that patricular room provided the most amazing place to look down and watch the ppl of the kingdom below acting out their days and lives.

One day, the Prince was watching the ppl down below, and he noticed, with bloody war forever looming in and from surrounding kingdoms, how hard and poor the lives of the ppl had become.

The handsome rich young prince was moved by this.

He was so moved in fact that he wept for what he could not do to change that for them.  

After relecting on this for a time, riddlen with empathy, the young prince decided he would leave the castle and go forth into the world to live as they did with hope that he might discover how to amend the predicament.

And so he did, renouncing his throne and taking no money, he left his wife, his concubine and his beautiful children.

The prince wanderd for a time as such. A reasonable amount of time, and still was yet to discover the solution. At this, the prince decided, as through his travels, face and body dirty with dust from the journey and sweat from the hardship of the land, belly empty and no food to be found, that he would stop in the forrest he had just entered, and he would he sit until he came up with the answer.

Ther prince sat and he sat.  Many a time as he was fading away, a stranger would approach the prince and offer him food. The prince was flattered and grateful for the offer he knew to be such a sacfrice to the ppl who'd stopped but declined nonethless feeling he could calm his raveous hunger through calming down his desire for it without likewise to the purpose he was pursuing. 

And so the Prince continued to sit. and sit. and sit. Many years went by, and the prince still sat trying to think of the solution to the problem that had been before him. Finally a kind hearted sweet faced maiden was also walking inthe forrest and encountered the prince.  Unable to go on and not notice the starvation the prince was appearing to suffer through his handsome travel worn face, she approached the prince and enquired of him as to how it came about that he should be in the forrest that day.

Having learnt of how it came to be for the prince, the maiden, saddened and concerned, then departed from the prince . 
Several hours later, the maiden returned with food offering it to the prince. It was at having to confront this offer, that finally the answer the prince had been searching for dawned upon him!

He would take the food, get up and walk to each kingdom and tell the kings of those kingdoms not to fight and to make peace with the other kingdoms. 
Of course, that would prove slightly harder than the prince had realised at the time.

Eating the meal and thanking the maiden with all of the affection and love and gratitude in his heart, the prince set off on his way.

For many weeks and months and years, the prince walked. He walked and he walked and he encountered all manner of beast, plant insect and person.
As he walked, he would stop to explain his idea for peace that would improve life for all. That news wasn't always received so well, as you might imagine, but it did provide the prince enough support to have his bowl filled ofen enough to continue his journey.

The prince did go from kingdom to kingdom trying to speak with the kings. Time and time again, the prince was told that they weren't interested or that it would never work, for this reason or that, and to please leave. 

And so he did. 

Finally the prince came to one kingdom and the gates opened. The king loved everything the pirince had said and ordered his townspeople to build for the prince a temple, so that the king might hear his advice and plans and be able to find him when he wanted to.

The towns people did so and loved having the prince amongst them.

After a time, the king set off with the information guided by the prince and eventually the wars ceased and the ppl below began to prosper. The prince grew in popularity as his ideas started to take and bear fruit and he was affectionely therafter named as buddha. The enlightened one.

There are so many ppl for whom succes has been a long and ardent journey full of sweat and dirty paths and also full of rejection and outside skeptisms. Having so many of his own theories rejected time and time again before a door opened and he was let in, David T suzuki is a prime example of one of these people.

{quote}
David Takayoshi Suzuki, CC, OBC, PhD (born March 24, 1936), is a Canadian science broadcaster and environmental activist. Since the mid-1970s, Suzuki has become known for his TV and radio series and books about nature and the environment. He is best known as host of the popular and long-running CBC Television science magazine, The Nature of Things, seen in syndication in over 40 nations. He is well known for criticizing governments for their lack of action to protect the environment. He also tries to convince children to help protect the environment
{ end quote}

I just wanted to drive home to people tat there will always be obstacles to anything big that's worth acheiving. There will also always be people who are mean and cruel and ignorant or without hope themselves who will add the hardship of not giving up.  

It's worked for people through time time and time again so i say to you all, dont give up.  Rome wasn't built in a day and I along with many ohers in the world beleive that if you hang in and keep working toward your goals, it's pretty dammed likely you'll get there.

I'm not sure how long this post will be allowed to stay up here, but there you all go.
peace and good luck to you all.
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

nice cut and paste.  that was the first post of yours that actually had sentences that made sense.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

okay, I lied.  I read maybe 3 lines of that, got bored and decided not to waste my time.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

and might that explain why those first lines read the way they now do then??

Speaking of wasting time though, this really is making me want to vomit aswell.  From the accusations of lying to the disgraceful crap attitudes that supposedly good people are throwing about here, It's fucking disgusting and like people or not, I'm glad I'm not like them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

What'd you google search to find that piece of shit fairy tale?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

And honestly, just when I thought you couldn't get any dumber, you go and do something like this...

What you did there is the equivalent of me going on some Japanese Anime website, have no idea what people are talking about or what I'm even talking about, and then try and pass off something in perfect Japanese as my own.

You're a fucking joke.  Be gone.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Some people mighta callled him a piece a  shit and still do but the man didn't give up and was dilgent in his efforts the entire way through. That's all my point was .

No Soxmuscle. I dont even get where some ppl aren't seeing themselves as the real joke here. It's just foamed ramblings of nothing  to me really and i dont get it. I would be soooo fucking embarrasseed to behave like that. It certainly is nOt professional.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

I highly doubt you will find a single person on here who would even take the time to read that post.  I know I didn't bother.......


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

^ no shit!  that thing is fucking long as hell!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

Good point, Jodi.

I wasn't even considering reading that.  Waste of time.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2007)

I read it. But its sunday, i'm sick and my girl's away so i'm just sitting around taking bong rips.

I thought Buddha sat and meditated under a tree, and had to reject three offers from the devil or something like that. I could be mixing something up but i remember reading about it in my philosophy of religion class.


----------



## Nate K (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, he sat under the bodhi tree and became enlightened.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

What I find amusing is that you feel you are the victim.  Everyone is rude and being mean to you.  It was YOU that made callous and rude remarks, even to the people who stuck up for you, and tried to be your friend.  LW, Fitgirl, Premier, even Bonecrusher come to mind.  You threw them under the train so to speak.  Then you come up with this worthless bullshit making it sound like we are all picking on you.  

Like I said before, I think you need mental help and I am not saying that to be mean. Oh and btw, here is the real story of Buddha About Buddha - The Life of Buddha, Siddhartha is born


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

Good point, JD.

I vividly remember Jodi giving her the benefit of the doubt and BL firing at her with some completely inappropriate shit.

She just sucks.  Theres no other way to put it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What I find amusing is that you feel you are the victim.  Everyone is rude and being mean to you.  It was YOU that made callous and rude remarks, even to the people who stuck up for you, and tried to be your friend.  LW, Fitgirl, Premier, even Bonecrusher come to mind.  You threw them under the train so to speak.  Then you come up with this worthless bullshit making it sound like we are all picking on you.
> 
> Like I said before, I think you need mental help and I am not saying that to be mean. Oh and btw, here is the real story of Buddha About Buddha - The Life of Buddha, Siddhartha is born


Tis very true!  I stuck up for her for several months.  And then one day she told me to shove my help up my ass after I stuck up for her. I, unlike her, can take a hint and instead of standing up for her I let everyone continue digging into her.  She did it all to herself.  What did it for me was in her journal when everyone was trying to be nice and she was nothing but rude and would take jabs at everyone.  So she thinks we are suppose to like her after this?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats the worst recollection of the story of Siddartha I've ever read.  And by the way your doubt betrays your ego, your selfish belief in always being defeated and rejected goes against the moral of the story you present....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Thats the worst recollection of the story of Siddartha I've ever read.  And by the way your doubt betrays your ego, your selfish belief in always being defeated and rejected goes against the moral of the story you present....



Whoaa, Deep.

I was actually going to say something positive about the story, but you're right. 

Also, just as an outsider watching these fights (some were very entertaining), I do believe that Blooming Lotus opened her own can of worms when she attacked Jodi in Akira's arrested thread (one of the more interesting fights). Sorry, but that was just uncalled for.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus deserves an award.

A. The best troll of 2007. Seriously, if he's a troll, he's fucking amazing at being fucking annoying.
B. The most fucked up person of 2007. I'm talking about serious mental issues here.

Either way, BL, you get to wear a real medal for once in your life!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

ForemanRules isn't looking so bad anymore, now is he?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> ForemanRules isn't looking so bad anymore, now is he?


No way!  I'd deal with her any day before Foreman.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, I read some of his posts, he seemed like such an idiot. Then there was John H who reminded me of a very bad Tony Little (I swear if I see another one of his commercials again I'm going to put a brick through my tv).


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What I find amusing is that you feel you are the victim.  Everyone is rude and being mean to you.  It was YOU that made callous and rude remarks, even to the people who stuck up for you, and tried to be your friend.  LW, Fitgirl, Premier, even Bonecrusher come to mind.  You threw them under the train so to speak.  Then you come up with this worthless bullshit making it sound like we are all picking on you.
> 
> Like I said before, I think you need mental help and I am not saying that to be mean. Oh and btw, here is the real story of Buddha About Buddha - The Life of Buddha, Siddhartha is born



You know that LW p.m'd me for private support about you all being  pack animals on heat after that incident? .. and BC has apologised If I really am who i say i am?. and that I've received personal natured P.M.'s from mods here?.

I aam the help I said , and as far as Jodi and our falling out  goes, if she sincerely thinks that she has to lie about me and undersell me with unfair garbage just to be able to defend me then she was never in the right in the first place. 

As far as the story goes, it was long enough as it was and the point got across to those who read it. i've probably studied a few more versions and other doctrine clarifying what exactly it all means and is saying than most ppl have,  so take the fucking brief and do what you like with it.

Maniclion, I dont know what you think you know about buddha and buddha nature but amitabah and wtf ever. Do your thing on it honey because i will definately be doing likewise. .  i dont know who you think you are about it to be honest. 


Look. Look for something postive and if you look hard enough you'll no doubt find it. Look for negative and it'll be there. If ppl dont understand where and what benevolence i'm serving and carrying on their behalves,  then it's not my problem and I'm reeally busy just doing that.

It's a good story and association.. It only takes one time short of good thoughts to turn the cards in the life . If you dont get it then i guess you dont need to atm. If you do down the track, then i hope you find something to get you past your bail.



Imo, most of you are acting like children with bad attitudes. How exactyl would you like to me respond to that?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> *If you do down the track, then i hope you find something to get you past your bail.*



most important sentence right there. I totally know what you are saying and I agree....I hate it when people "do down the track."


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Now wouuld be good, but whaddayou want? It takes as long as it does and happens or not if and when it does. Until then go about your business and wtf ever about later. Later 'll take care of later by what happened before that we can use for then. If we feel we can hang off and or plan ahead then we might do that. If not we die or screw our lives up and it doesn't matter maybe. 
Loosing patience or getting lost in another direction is half the test right? Sometimes we just dont know until we get there. . but it's nice to feel without or short of hope and be able to see something better to look forward to at those times . It's about being realistic and honestly chasing what we want. When that changes then it's nice to know we could have it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

I totally agree.  Once again, pure genius.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE BREE


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Later 'll take care of later by what happened before that we can use for then.



PLEASE STOP YOUR GRAMMAR MAKES ME WANT TO DIE


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah? well how about trying on some punctuation for once for grammatic clarity and sequity? I 'll go Fish btw.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> You know that LW p.m'd me for private support about you all being  pack animals on heat after that incident? .. and BC has apologised If I really am who i say i am?. and that I've received personal natured P.M.'s from mods here?.
> 
> I aam the help I said , and as far as Jodi and our falling out  goes, if she sincerely thinks that she has to lie about me and undersell me with unfair garbage just to be able to defend me then she was never in the right in the first place.
> 
> ...



Ok.

I honestly don't have a problem with you.

If you were just a stupid bitch I could deal with it.

If you were actually intelligent and gave something to this forum I would assimilate it.

However, you simply speak in broken circles, in which you say nothing at the beginning, build from there, lose your train of thought, and end in a question which ultimately doesn't need to be answered.

You bring "0" to the table.

Foreman brought "-1" to the table.

People like P-Funk, Premier, Jodi, etc bring "+1" to the table.

When responding to a thread in which your posts make up the vast majority of the posts, I can ignore what you've said, and still basically understand what's going on, because:

A. Begin responding to a previous statement.
B. End up talking about one of your "previous experiences" or "accolades"
C. Use the word Amitabah
D. End the post in your "Shaolin Name"

Everything else is conjunctions, misspelled words and meaningless babble.

Please, either say something fucking stupid, or something fucking profound.

Stop wasting my internet.

-Eric, lol.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Yeah? well how about trying on some punctuation for once for grammatic clarity and sequity? I 'll go Fish btw.



LOL K


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah? well how about trying on some punctuation for once for grammatic clarity and sequity? I 'll go Fish, cut and rebait  btw. .


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Yeah? well how about trying on some punctuation for once for grammatic clarity and sequity? *I smell like Fish btw.*



Now that I can believe.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Yeah? well how about _trying on some punctuation for once_ for grammatic clarity and sequity? I 'll go Fish, cut and rebait  btw. .



Generally I don't wear punctuation,

makes my ass look big.

Thanks for the pointers though.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Yeah? well how about trying on some punctuation for once for grammatic clarity and sequity? I 'll go Fish, cut and rebait btw. .



Great job disregarding my serious post, you ignorant cunt.



FishOrCutBait said:


> Ok.
> 
> I honestly don't have a problem with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh the anticipation.

And 'Tianshi' ( heavens spirit / angel / curse) isn't my Shaolin name. It's my chinese name. It was given to me and is polite to accept. It iis part of who I am. Their govt accepts it as my actual name from when i was there on invite as a forgein expert. Blooming lotus is my buddhist name. It is also who I am. My real name from birth is Michelle. I dont know why it matters except to I.D. me. That's probably why on forums I never change it.

I am not even about to argue my I.Q. any further. if you dont get  what I say, then I wasn't addressing anything to you and you might want to shut up and listen to see if you can't learn something before chiming in with b.s.  . orr , post your comments around what I say and pretend i didn't if you really want to. 

P-Funk ,  Now you reeally sound like my ex. i dont like esoteric crap about fishing.  Too much room for b.s. It's a nice shy - boy quality  but I dont pay on it. Making you say shit in actual clear words and full sentences and thoughts is half the fun.

Lol. Did you just call me a cunt??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Oh the anticipation.
> 
> And 'Tianshi' ( heavens spirit / angel / curse) isn't my Shaolin name. It's my chinese name. It was given to me and is polite to accept. It iis part of who I am. Their govt accepts it as my actual name from when i was there on invite as a forgein expert. Blooming lotus is my buddhist name. It is also who I am. My real name from birth is Michelle. I dont know why it matters except to I.D. me. That's probably why on forums I never change it.
> 
> ...



Here we go, 

back to square one.

By the way, I wasn't asking about the origins of your name

I was making fun of you, in case you hadn't caught that.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Generally I don't wear punctuation,
> 
> makes my ass look big.
> 
> Thanks for the pointers though.



oh. Maybe i like big 'butts'.   . fuck. at least it's honest. i get amused by the funniest things.  I wouldn't worry   .


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Lol. Did you just call me a cunt??



It sounded edgy.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> P-Funk ,  Now you reeally sound like my ex. i dont like esoteric crap about fishing.  Too much room for b.s. It's a nice shy - boy quality  but I dont pay on it. Making you say shit in actual clear words and full sentences and thoughts is half the fun.
> 
> Lol. Did you just call me a cunt??



Sounds like your ex is a really smart dude.  he got the fuck far far away from your psycho ass.

anyway....I totally agree with you.....

three times of five.  but not me style.  of the jump we ran into the summer forty two asks of the chinese government forr me to acceptt.  was fun but not for me all the waay.  can't not speak it for the times were tough.  dacing in the sea a little boyy was for a swim two times not to many.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

That's funny. I barely understood a word of that.  ...

Anyway, like i told him this morning when he sms'd me asking if I'd had enough space yet, 





 .


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

You really are a stupid bitch.  I wondered if it's an act but no, you are either mentally retarded or you just really are a stupid bitch.  My vote is for the latter.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow nice thread. I think I need some recovery time so the stupid of it can really sink in and do it's job. Thanks for the mental burnouts BL.

Later


----------



## Mista (Aug 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> three times of five.  but not me style.  of the jump we ran into the summer forty two asks of the chinese government forr me to acceptt.  was fun but not for me all the waay.  can't not speak it for the times were tough.  dacing in the sea a little boyy was for a swim two times not to many.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2007)

if you don't like someone why not just steer clear? i think 15 members ganging up n throwing head shots at 1 member is uncalled for. live n let live. don't stop and linger over things you know will irritate the shit out of you or piss you off, it's a big forum if you don't like something  or someone find something else to do. Rob posted a cool video of Arnold.....

when i joined here this shit never happened. now it's endless. use the ignore button  and quit  acting like a mob.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

LW I respect your opinion but unless you've read all the threads, then you haven't seen where she has countlessly, for no reason at all, put down people.  ie.  Katt asked a simple question about her training and she responded with put downs, tell her that katt could only wish being as good as she was and all this other stuff that was totally rude and un-called for.  She asked a simple question while trying to make conversation.  I have many times stuck up for her and she in return told me to shove it up my ass along with several other rude comments on her part.  We are tired of it, so we want her gone.  Simple as that!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2007)

i've been busy getting ready for cold weather so no, i haven't seen much that's been posted lately. n dling 13+ Gb of Avatar the Last Airbender for Tyler and moving furniture..... and getting ready for school to start. Tyler is going to public school this year. He'll be in 5th grade and mainly wants to go to "get a hot girlfriend"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2007)

Both you chix need to calm "yo" asses down!!!   


Monkey says halt!

no more bad vibage


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i've been busy getting ready for cold weather so no, i haven't seen much that's been posted lately. n dling 13+ Gb of Avatar the Last Airbender for Tyler and moving furniture..... and getting ready for school to start. Tyler is going to public school this year. He'll be in 5th grade and mainly wants to go to "get a hot girlfriend"


Whoa.  5th grader chicks are tough.  I got beat up by a 5th grade girl.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Whoa.  5th grader chicks are tough.  I got beat up by a 5th grade girl.





I had my first boyfriend in 5th grade. Tony Jensen. Every recess we would just sit and hold hands and talk. Recess was the extent of it. Tyler is talking like taking her to see the fish at the pet store and out to dinner. I think it's adorable. In kindergarten he stole Tesla's black heels and was running up the stairs chased by an angry sister while he screamed "I'm saving these for my wife"


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

I deleted the thread.  I felt a *little *guilty, but it still doesn't change the way I feel about her.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> LW I respect your opinion but unless you've read all the threads, then you haven't seen where she has countlessly, for no reason at all, put down people.  ie.  Katt asked a simple question about her training and she responded with put downs, tell her that katt could only wish being as good as she was and all this other stuff that was totally rude and un-called for.  She asked a simple question while trying to make conversation.  I have many times stuck up for her and she in return told me to shove it up my ass along with several other rude comments on her part.  We are tired of it, so we want her gone.  Simple as that!




i never even hinted that about Katt.  if you have've said, as i hope to be later, it still wouldn't even be true.  Different lives for different reasons. hope that's clear.

is someone fucking with my posts editing in mistakes by any chance?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

look at what you just wrote.

there are so many mistakes its embarrassing.  did you write that or did somebody "edit" it?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> Wow nice thread. I think I need some recovery time so the stupid of it can really sink in and do it's job. Thanks for the mental burnouts BL.
> 
> Later




It doesn't qualify as a burn out unless it sends you over and you need help to take it somewhere posditive or pick it up asgain.. that's never ha[ppened to me that somesones had that happen in over 50 000 ppl = worth of talking like this online and again in numerous numbers in person officially and otherwise. I 've checked it with a shrink if it's any good to you and i really do think I have you all covered.

Soxmuscle - i dont suck at life. or if i do it hasn't been proven yet. i think i can make a good arguement toward the opposite of that in 3 or 5 yrs or under give or take or so and if you like, you can hang around and see how that goes. It'sd hard to switch mentalities and it's alot of serious head miles. . and I still i think it's covered for us. 
Gods be honest .


Oh yeh. I have bneen doing bulk nothing but getting organised lately so for a mth now maybe 6 weeks - tis true. i have neccessarily had waay too much time on my hands. Sometimes just waiting for things to progess enough to move on - like paperwork -  and not doing anything else that would loose our directions - is theee biggest bitch of all of it. . but it doesn't change the point the needs to be gone through. 2 weeks to go and I am back on breezey triple time. you can smile about the grounds i'm making if you like 

Blooming tianshi lotus.

Jodi. i heard you .   ..  and I saw you reneg some lame behaviour as much as it served. peace. .


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

> Jodi. i heard you . .. and I saw you reneg some lame behaviour as much as it served. peace. .


Oh trust me, it wasn't for you and the peace between us that's for sure.  I want you gone!  I only deleted it because I felt it might be a little too harsh.  I still think you are a stupid bitch and a liar..........


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> It doesn't qualify as a burn out unless it sends you over and you need help to take it somewhere posditive or pick it up asgain.. that's never ha[ppened to me that somesones had that happen in over 50 000 ppl = worth of talking like this online and again in numerous numbers in person officially and otherwise. I 've checked it with a shrink if it's any good to you and i really do think I have you all covered.
> 
> Soxmuscle - i dont suck at life. or if i do it hasn't been proven yet. i think i can make a good arguement toward the opposite of that in 3 or 5 yrs or under give or take or so and if you like, you can hang around and see how that goes. It'sd hard to switch mentalities and it's alot of serious head miles. . and I still i think it's covered for us.
> Gods be honest .
> ...



Its the internet.

You dont need to find solace or make amends with anybody.

Give us something useful to think about, or say something productive.

Or be a jackass.

Pick one, dont walk the line between the two, seriously.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay. How's this for useful and bannable commenting.

If it came down to it, i would rather support P-Funk and his girl to stay together and stick it out with my ex or face maybe being single later than do anything to jeapardise either of those before they were both giving a fair chance.  ?? I'm down with not selling anything out as hard as that gets. I'm here I said.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Okay. How's this for useful and bannable commenting.
> 
> If it came down to it, i would rather support P-Funk and his girl to stay together and stick it out with my ex or face maybe being single later than do anything to jeapardise either of those before they were both giving a fair chance.  ??



Your improper verb forms disallow me from fully understanding your statement.

PLZ TRI AGAIN, LOL


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont want to fuck you Patrick. Not now and not later. I'm coming to Arizona to study and work. That's all i'm interested in.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I dont want to fuck you Patrick. Not now and not later. I'm coming to Arizona to study and work. That's all i'm interested in.



So my decision is in

You're mentally unstable.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm baffled at everyone of her posts.

Do you realize why we have so much trouble communicating with you and we think you're such a dumbass?  Answer my question from before.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> So my decision is in
> 
> You're mentally unstable.



BOth myself and my ex might still be yet if you must know. Can I just blame Soxmuscle??? 

And yes. i typed it. Twas no mistake. and if you meant the cock slapping thing as the question - that would be a no too.

Christ - you should see it when my ex and i say goodbye evvery single time to run off and do other things to make us a stronger  individuals and couple later if we want that  "not knowing" if we're each going to be there when it's done each time. No shit. He cries and gets drunk and arrested for fighting .. or at least that's what he tells me anyway for whatever purpose that would serve because we kind of have an agreement about those things ..  but at least we got our license back to drive the lamborgine he gets so much cock swell from since we met and still have points on it aand the world's not ending tonight in our universe  so i guess that's that.  you remind me of a version of my little brother's best friend who diidn't kill himself because i wouldn't be with him.. gassed in his car by the river.. RIP Simon Meek  ... and maybe the only reason he did was because i wasnt really clear about love myself at the time and didn't have any words to get him through with. i promised I'd never fuck with any younger guys head ever again. . and without having to piss in their pockets. 

Be okay now .
If we're reeally okay then we're okay and that's okay. Maybe there's a girly out there also being okay getting her life together doing her thing . Maybe there are loads of them. Finding out should be fun for you.
I can't promise that it 'll all work out for us but if enough of us stay honest and open to that without screwing ourselves or anyone ellse out of it by settling for someone else prematurely or not working it out with who with giving them a fair chance through comminucating to them all this otherwise dissonant shit , and commit to no comprimise on any of anything that's inloved in any of aspects of our lives,then i guess that's more than i was aware of when i  began this trip. Where tf arre our role models for this shit. All ii got is buddha and buddha nature and the vinaya ( buddhist rules) but so far I'm getting by on it and it sounds like good sense to me. I just got to believe that  you're okay. . and i do so all must be okay.

G'night.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Both myself and my ex might be if you must know. Can I just blame Soxmuscle??
> 
> And yes. i typed it. Twas no mistake. and if you meant the _*c**ock slapping thing*_ confused as the question - that would be a no too.



Oh wow, 

I changed my mind.

You're crazy, but I like you.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

Ignoring her works very well.  She has nothing I need.  I still believe that this is just a big mind fuck from her to IM people she/he/it has prior issues with.  

She leads everyone around here with posts designed to draw each in somehow.  With P she adds idiotic training comments.  For Jodi she says dumb shit related to diet mixed with a few insults she later denies.  Soxmuscle and others she fishes at with simple syntax errors until she finds a hook.  This whole thing about "Patrick" is just a game to get at him from another angle.

Fellow IM members you are getting fucked with ... and she/he/it is just having a great time at your expense.

I'd look at the other sites she was bant from.   If she stayed bant then just ban her from IM and get over it already.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

Gnight BC.  If i do then that i miight be legit and out here should be enough to keep it togther on. Over 50 000 + ppl juust online have heard this crap. God knows where it'll go.  .

 so much fun.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ignoring her works very well.  She has nothing I need.  I still believe that this is just a big mind fuck from her to IM people she/he/it has prior issues with.
> 
> She leads everyone around here with posts designed to draw each in somehow.  With P she adds idiotic training comments.  For Jodi she says dumb shit related to diet mixed with a few insults she later denies.  Soxmuscle and others she fishes at with simple syntax errors until she finds a hook.  This whole thing about "Patrick" is just a game to get at him from another angle.
> 
> ...



well, what am i supposed to do at 230 in the morning on a monday anyway?

sleep is not an option


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> well, what am i supposed to do at 230 in the morning on a monday anyway?
> 
> sleep is not an option


I dunno ... that David Blaine link was funny as shit.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I dunno ... that David Blaine link was funny as shit.



I love the way he looks at the camera


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

Good time to meditate on what needs to be done to gett to sleep maybe? 
I dont know about you, but when I'm ideally up at 4:30 am to start my workout day, who can afford to think. 
No shit. try - "I'll think later. " maybe? When it's time to doo stuff then what needs to be done will just reveal itself. if nothing's coming up then maybe nothing is the answer. 
Read the Tao Te Ching. Lao Tse says something about that. Action in no action seems to do the trick according to that. Works for me. Sometimes there 's just no sleep until things move and that's that.  Make it worth it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

A real David Blaine clip.  The only reason I posted it is for the card trick at the beginning of the clip ... 






YouTube Video


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> A real David Blaine clip.  The only reason I posted it is for the card trick at the beginning of the clip ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not a trick, 

thats a human thing.

You could see the king of hearts as well, but the queen of spades stays up for a fraction longer. it gets in your mind more

its also the last visible card


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Thats not a trick,
> 
> thats a human thing.
> 
> ...


I know how he did it.  I didn't post because I wanted you to get the fun from it too that first time you see it happen.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I know how he did it.  I didn't post because I wanted you to get the fun from it too that first time you see it happen.



I know why my brain picked that card

but he used fuckin magic to make it stay up longer, and the rest of them not go FFFFFT, they just flopped.

he also dicks around with cards all day.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't look at the clip, but what is that , 52 deck tarot ? @) and witchcraft mind??


If i said right effort -- right thought and right focus and the 8 fold path and noble truths would it help ??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I didn't look at the clip, but what is that , 52 deck tarot ? @) and witchcraft mind??
> 
> 
> If i said right effort -- right thought and right focus and the 8 fold path and noble truths would it help ??



No it would not help you,

your credibility is already null, or at the least, seriously in question with most of the posters here


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> If i said right effort -- right thought and right focus and the 8 fold path and noble truths would it help ??


Only if you said it like this ... but you lack the ability so no it wouldn't.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Only if you said it like this ... but you lack the ability so no it wouldn't.



that video was amazing.

im glad somebody else could dig em


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> that video was amazing.
> 
> im glad somebody else could dig em


I was all like wtf?!?! at first then the finger action started and I was all like whoa.  Cool ... someone else is board out of their gourd too.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> board out of their gourd too.



I think its basically just you and I that say that, nowadays


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I didn't look at the clip, but what is that , 52 deck tarot ? @) and witchcraft mind??
> 
> 
> If i said right effort -- right thought and right focus and the 8 fold path and noble truths would it help ??



So you into fudge packing?  Maybe a little ATM?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

you keep mentioning stuff like that. do i like being fucked up the ass Iandaniel????? Not that that's not crass and inmyface but I guess it has a purpose.

How'd the repeat test go? When do you get results from that?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2007)

Titties!!! We need big ol Titties!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2007)

Titties it is!

Girls want to know, are their boobs real? :: Vidmax.com


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> you keep mentioning stuff like that. do i like being fucked up the ass Iandaniel????? Not that that's not crass and inmyface but I guess it has a purpose.
> 
> How'd the repeat test go? When do you get results from that?



I take it that's a yes?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

You have no idea how that sounds to me...

The funny part probably is that on grounds of stupidity and subordinance and comprimise .. most of you could probbably even pick most of those girls up...all at once for some of you.


That's that and why it is then. 

I guess I'll have to take care of my own.

..types of ppl.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I just saw BL flashing her tits in that video!
Is that against buddah beliefs?? I hope not.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

funny story about that actually ..


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> funny story about that actually ..



Well lets hear it!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2007)

Ewww........lets not


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Ewww........lets not



Awwww, come on!  The story wouldn't be that bad.  She flash her tits and all the guys would stand around saying, "What did that mean?".


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright, I found a nudie of BL for you guys 

Blooming Lotus in the Nude!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if you don't like someone why not just steer clear? i think 15 members ganging up n throwing head shots at 1 member is uncalled for. live n let live. don't stop and linger over things you know will irritate the shit out of you or piss you off, it's a big forum if you don't like something  or someone find something else to do. Rob posted a cool video of Arnold.....
> 
> when i joined here this shit never happened. now it's endless. use the ignore button  and quit  acting like a mob.



She is bringing it on herself. This is a funny thread. I find retards amusing.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Alright, I found a nudie of BL for you guys
> 
> Blooming Lotus in the Nude!



and wouldn't it be nice to know the difference between long term health and fitness and not. If I come over there and have one single proportion bigger than yours .. I am going to do nothing but if I would that nearly be pretty fucking funny. I 'll take.... ..biceps and delts for 50 points.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Alright, I found a nudie of BL for you guys
> 
> Blooming Lotus in the Nude!



Damn hotter then I ever expected.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

you suure you dont want to take another look at those photos I posted and take a guess at what might happen if I started to cycle in xxx mass and structure a program better???  I saaid I'm not big because I never tried to be before. . forrr a reeeeason. .. like health and function for example. 
good luck getting inclose enough  to wipe the sweat off my bench. 

i'll also take lats btw. 

you pesky.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2007)

What if I wanted to lick it up?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

Just read the fucking article@). how much time of mine would you liike here???


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Just read the fucking article@). how much time of mine would you liike here???



I would like to brag but in reality I only need 5-10 seconds


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2007)

Everyone is getting away from the titties!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2007)

where?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Everyone is getting away from the titties!


I posted a full nudie of her for you, what more do you want?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Everyone is getting away from the titties!



I saw the titties, and they were very nice.


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 20, 2007)

"Ther prince sat and he sat. Many a time as he was fading away, a stranger would approach the prince and offer him food. The prince was flattered and grateful for the offer he knew to be such a sacfrice to the ppl who'd stopped but declined nonethless feeling he could calm his raveous hunger through calming down his desire for it without likewise to the purpose he was pursuing. 

And so the Prince continued to sit. and sit. and sit. Many years went by, and the prince still sat trying to think of the solution to the problem that had been before him"

So if Buddha sat there not eating for many years, how did he get so fat?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

That's just it. That particular buddha, as there are lots of them, wasn't fat. He had discarded left overs under his robes for ppl that had none and it made him loook fat and he got teased for it . and he never told anyone. That's what he was laughing about.  If he was really fat though - I guess he could qualify the tittie award. Either way - you guys win .


----------



## maniclion (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> and wouldn't it be nice to know the difference between long term health and fitness and not. If I come over there and have one single proportion bigger than yours .. I am going to do nothing but if I would that nearly be pretty fucking funny. I 'll take.... ..biceps and delts for 50 points.


I'll take Bisexual Sand Belts for 50 Alex....


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I saw the titties, and they were very nice.



Yes they were!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Maniclion, I dont know what you think you know about buddha and buddha nature but amitabah and wtf ever. Do your thing on it honey because i will definately be doing likewise. .  i dont know who you think you are about it to be honest.


I know that one goal of the Buddha Way is to cultivate favorable conditions with others...  One way to accomplish that is harmony through communication, everyone else has urged you to try and meet at least a substandard of legible posting and you disregard it as an attack...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

No Maniclion. Read about the three great buddhas for each cycle. One is a silent buddha and may only observe and defeat the pain of doing so. 
Another must speak and teach and the other links the twain.

Favourable is just too subjective of a parameter anyway. With their ego or with their wise old untainted all knowing immortal soul anyway? 

I dont disregard any comment or perspective. Ignorance just is what it is and produces whatever it does. Jumping up and down doesn't change that. It is NAture and belongs there and has an essential place in the kaleidescope of evolutionary growth process tag teaming to the next level of awareness should that be going to happen there be in that karmic micro-circle's generation line or later on for them or as part of that growth for another's. Can't hate on that from here ( shrug). The ppl be what and where they are and are meant to and it's all good from my seat. Pretending hate is what theyy do.  Makes no difference to how i do or dont though.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> No Maniclion. Read about the three great buddhas for each cycle. One is a silent buddha and may only observe and defeat the pain of doing so.
> Another must speak and teach and the other links the twain.
> 
> Favourable is just too subjective of a parameter anyway. With their ego or with their wise old untainted all knowing immortal soul anyway?
> ...



       I knew a Buddhist once, and I've hated myself ever since. The whole thing was a failure. 

 He was a priest of some kind, and he was also extremely rich. They called him a monk and he wore the saffron robes and I hated him because of his arrogance. He thought he knew everything. 

 One day I was trying to rent a large downtown property from him, and he mocked me. "You are dumb," he said. "You are doomed if you stay in this business. The stupid are gobbled up quickly." 

       "I understand," I said. "I am stupid. I am doomed. But I think I know something you don't." 

       He laughed. "Nonsense," he said. "You are a fool. You know nothing." 

 I nodded respectfully and leaned closer to him, as if to whisper a secret. "I know the answer to the greatest riddle of all," I said. 

       He chuckled. "And what is that?" he said. "And you'd better be Right, or I'll kill you." 

       "I know the sound of *one hand clapping*," I said. "I have finally discovered the answer." 

 Several other Buddhists in the room laughed out loud, at this point. I knew they wanted to humiliate me, and now they had me trapped - because there is no answer to that question. These saffron bastards have been teasing us with it forever. They are amused at our failure to grasp it. 

 Ho ho. I went into a drastic crouch and hung my left hand low, behind my knee. "Lean closer," I said to him. "I want to answer your high and unanswerable question." 

 As he leaned his bright bald head a little closer into my orbit, I suddenly leaped up and bashed him flat on the ear with the palm of my left hand. It was slightly cupped, so as to deliver maximum energy on impact. An isolated package of air is suddenly driven through the Eustachian tube and into the middle brain at quantum speed, causing pain, fear, and extreme insult to the tissue. 

 The monk staggered sideways and screamed, grasping his head in agony. Then he fell to the floor and cursed me. "You swine!" he croaked. "Why did you hit me and burst my eardrum?" 

        "Because that," I said, "is the sound of *one hand clapping*. That is the answer to your question. I have the answer now, and you are deaf." 

 Indeed," he said. "I am deaf, but I am smarter. I am wise in a different way." He grinned vacantly and reached out to shake my hand. 

        "You're welcome," I said. "I am, after all, a doctor."
HST


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 20, 2007)

Look!!... can she just post a picture of her ass. Because if it is nice I can see the point. If not just get off it and don't waste your time. She is mental. If it was a guy this would be over already.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 20, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> Look!!... can she just post a picture of her ass. Because if it is nice I can see the point. If not just get off it and don't waste your time. She is mental. If it was a guy this would be over already.


You don't know IM too well then....Have we ever told you the Ballad of Johnnny Dork?


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 20, 2007)

He had a nice ass and you and many more are gay?????


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I know that one goal of the Buddha Way is to cultivate favorable conditions with others...  One way to accomplish that is harmony through communication, everyone else has urged you to try and meet at least a substandard of legible posting and you disregard it as an attack...



I work with two for real Buddhist, and from what I gather from them, they try to not bring more chaos into the world. BL has brought nothing but chaos to IM, so I think he is completely full of shit.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> Look!!... can she just post a picture of her ass. Because if it is nice I can see the point. If not just get off it and don't waste your time. She is mental. If it was a guy this would be over already.



He is a guy.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes it occurs to me someone giving themselves enemas every day and saying how great anal sex is... would be a gay guy.



> I dont disregard any comment or perspective. Ignorance *just is what it is - word misplacement* and produces whatever it does. *Jumping up and down doesn't change that. - fragment sentence* It is *NAture - wrong case* and belongs there and has an essential place in the kaleidescope of evolutionary *growth process tag teaming - missing conjuction or start of new sentence* to the next level of awareness *should that be going to happen there be in that - retarded babble* karmic micro-circle's generation line or later on for them or as part of that growth for another's. *Can't hate on that from here ( shrug) - fragment sentence, wrong punctuation*. *The ppl be - spelling error, wrong conjunction* what and where *they are and are meant - new sentence to be started* to and it's all good from my seat. *Pretending hate is what theyy do - incoherent, sentence fragment, spelling error*. Makes no *difference to how i do or dont though - wrong case, missing punctuation, used wrong conjunction*.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll pay the last conjunction and that's it. The rest is meant literally phrenetic exactly as it's written, punctation and use of internet accenting and all.
But thanks. I dont yell very much.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

www.Bukkake-Insurance.com - We cover you from every angle.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> He is a guy.



If HE is, then he posted pics of a skinny girl.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm confused?
BLT can you please explain?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I'm confused?
> BLT can you please explain?



Did you just call her a Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomato sandwich? Mmmm I love my BLT!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

Are we still talking about Americas Ci8 party or what??

just throw it their face like whaaauh??

what Bant??.............................









  .


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Are we still talking about Americas Ci8 set up or what??
> 
> just throw it their face like whaaauh??
> 
> ...



I........Don't........Understand........  ..................My........Brain's........Melting..........


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

well,.. 

name calling is Not going to help. Time is precious, you know.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> well,..
> 
> name calling is Not going to help. Time is precious, you know.



I wasn't calling you any names. I was just wondering if you would clarify what you previously said. I'm just trying to have fun with everyone today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2007)

dg806 said:


> If HE is, then he posted pics of a skinny girl.


Yeah, looked like PJ Harvey in rehab.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 21, 2007)

whats pics she/he posted?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

pg 1. "this is why i'm not " - online  journals. 



tallcall said:


> I wasn't calling you any names. I was just wondering if you would clarify what you previously said. I'm just trying to have fun with everyone today.




Alright Tallcall. then I'll play.

Someone had mentioned BLT. Bonecrusher sent me a P.M. telling mee to go serve I.M .com a BLT. 
Bonecrusher also was swearing for a whhile that he had met me elsewhere and therefore likely is more than familiar with how I eat and train and weigh and why. In his P.M. he called me something along the lines of "some gutsy bant longevity sale life - wtf ". Bant meaning diet  
the U.S. and it's role subjective, is in the eyes of alot of the world, as the whoremongering overeating more more more nation and at the expense of the developing countries in un-renewables and in cumulating environmental impact . When you look at ppl that wont and want to sign the kyoto protocol, it's all quite funny that we might need you to exist if it goes ahead or anything at all like it -  especially if we suceed in restoring the soil and supplement like the amazon with marijuana and cocoa and poppy plants to increase stimultation and growth and get quickly dense with foliage and beast  - some bastard will need to eat ansd use alot of it really quickly because otherwise we 'll have noahs ark going on.
That's why d.d's dad as a nuclear physicist appealed to me for a chat.  the crust is thinning and I'm wondering if it might be thick enough or when til to contain the nuclear rods that are a disposal issue on a potential solution that would stop the core from burningi tself out and replenish certain other essentials. Not that io was incredibley serious, but I was only going to give him a hard time I guess. Maybe best not do that.?
All the new industry change proposals are in my hopefully upcoming education syllabus reform dissertation anyway. kind of messes with doomsday theories somewhat which is another very tongue n cheek friendship rib we quietly respect.
Dissappointing humor value by the end really ( shrug).


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2007)

I stopped smoking weed more than 20 years ago, but in order to understand this thread or he/she I need to smoke a large spliff!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I stopped smoking weed more than 20 years ago, but in order to understand this thread or he/she I need to smoke a large spliff!


I don't think pot is strong enough to understand her.  I'm thinking more like hallucinogenics.  Maybe then we can follow the pink elephant too.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

I should've known you were also a traditional Sth American voodoo witch@).

Dammed shamans.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I should've known you were also a traditional Sth American voodoo witch@).
> 
> Dammed shamans.


Oh you hit the nail on the head with that one.  I'm a voodoo witch.  You better watch yourself I'll start putting curses on you and sticking pins in a voodoo doll that looks like you.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 21, 2007)

damm more popular than the JOHN H guy


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh you hit the nail on the head with that one.  I'm a voodoo witch.  You better watch yourself I'll start putting curses on you and sticking pins in a voodoo doll that looks like you.



ah. but i also studied ninjutsu. In genbukan we learn gender empathy and other soul occupancy. If it works, then it might backfire .


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2007)

You have got to be the most annoying person I've ever met online!

You wouldn't shut up........so I shut you up!  Bye Bitch!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 22, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I knew a Buddhist once, and I've hated myself ever since. The whole thing was a failure.
> 
> He was a priest of some kind, and he was also extremely rich. They called him a monk and he wore the saffron robes and I hated him because of his arrogance. He thought he knew everything.
> 
> ...



Make love to me, manic.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You have got to be the most annoying person I've ever met online!
> 
> You wouldn't shut up........so I shut you up!  Bye Bitch!



I'm still of the opinion that Blooming Lotus was an old member that was screwing around.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Make love to me, manic.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm still of the opinion that Blooming Lotus was an old member that was screwing around.


Nah, this chick is her own Troll.  She's known on other boards too and from what I gather was banned from them as well.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Do my eyes decieve me? Blooming Idiot is gone...

*does victory dance*


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 22, 2007)

I normally refrain from saying this, but...



I FUCKING TOLD YOU SO






p.s. Jodi


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I stopped smoking weed more than 20 years ago, but in order to understand this thread or he/she I need to smoke a large spliff!



Pot doesn't help. Trust me.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You have got to be the most annoying person I've ever met online!
> 
> You wouldn't shut up........so I shut you up!  Bye Bitch!



Did you drop the hammer?  

She isnt near as annoying as Johnnny was.. but close


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You have got to be the most annoying person I've ever met online!
> 
> You wouldn't shut up........so I shut you up!  Bye Bitch!



Yes! Yes! Yes! Thank you. I was starting to wonder if you guys were ever going to do anything about that retard.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

*All Hail Jodi *


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Make love to me, manic.



I love it when guys are straightforward about this!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I love it when guys are straightforward about this!



You're so gay.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, looked like PJ Harvey in rehab.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Make love to me, manic.


Umm, how about you learn the other sound of one hand clapping


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 22, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Umm, how about you learn the other sound of one hand clapping



to be honest, I thought that was where the story was going.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> to be honest, I thought that was where the story was going.



He said one hand clapping, not one handed fapping.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh you hit the nail on the head with that one.  I'm a voodoo witch.  You better watch yourself I'll start putting curses on you and sticking pins in a voodoo doll that looks like you.



So was it a male or female doll that you planned on using?  Putting pins in the hands and mouth would have been awesome, no typing or talking...


----------

